# Who's riding a Ritchey?



## hayduke1972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wanted to throw in a roll call for Ritchey Road and Cross bike riders. Mine is a 1997ish Swiss Cross that is tig and brazed (front end tig'd, rear brazed). It uses Tange Prestige in the frame, and while I have the original threaded 1" fork, I'm currently running a Surly threadless fork on it. I use it mainly for the road, but like having the option of running larger tires for commuting or the occasional fire road excursions.

Here is the listing on the classic Ritchey page
http://www.oldmountainbikes.com/cgi-bin/bikes.cgi?bike=SC 0144

Anyone else rolling on classic or even modern Ritchey bikes?

:thumbsup:


----------



## mtnvike (Oct 23, 2007)

Mine is a 













Mine is a "98 62cm Road Logic with Ultegra/Dura ace mix. Absolutely love it. Any others here in Socal?




'


----------



## hayduke1972 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Picture?*



mtnvike said:


> Mine is a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would love to see a picture


----------



## plodderslusk (Sep 2, 2005)

Did the "Styrkeproven" from Trondheim to Oslo here in Norway now on my steel Break-away.
540 k with over 3300 meter total elevation. Wanted a bike easy to travel with, yet working well on longer rides.So far so good.


----------



## rmc524 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Just getting back on the road*

I have a Ritchey Road Logic from mid 90's. 

I stopped riding 10 years ago for medical reasons but held onto the bike. Yesterday I decided I might trade it for a more gentle ride and went as far as taking it to a dealer to negotiate for a hybrid. I wasn't aware of what the Ritchey might be worth, and still had some doubts about "the trade in value", so at the last minute I put it back on top the car and left. I will tell you that it raised a few eyebrows at the bike shop and several folks there could not beleive that I would consider selling or trading it. The owner suggested "he had thousand of bikes like this" which is when I put it back on the car. 

I logged many miles on the Ritchey and cannot bring myself to let it go. Nothing rides like steel and nothing rides like Ritchey.

I plan on rehabing it today and taking it back out to see how the bike and I get along after all these years. I am 62 and not in the shape I was back then, but look forward to reacqauinting with my old friend.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I have one of the last swiss crosses made.
A 2002 w/ plexus seat stays.

I ride it on and off road. 

I love this bike. I would love to have a road logic as well.


----------

